# Barn shoes!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay, I am really going crazy on the thought of where and what to buy...

I admit, I am very cheap when it comes to spending $$ on myself. I end up using my horse track (photography) casual shoes in the barn when I get done with a spring or fall race meet. They are casual Kmart shoes lol. But... I like them, and before our Kmart closed in January, it was very convenient to stop in and get them.

What kind of shoes do you guys use for the warmer months? something that doesn't rub the back of your legs, make your feet sweat? Or something that is easy to clean so if I wanted to wear them to a show for example, I could come home and disinfect? My kids have a big show coming up very soon, and I don't really have a comfortable pair of shoes to wear, and we'll be on cement floors for a day and a half. All I have are cheap tennis shoes I won't ruin my other shoes lol.

I really like the Ariat women's Traverse shoes from TSC, but not sure I want to spend $90 on shoes right now, yes, I said I am cheap. But biggest thing is I don't know how durable those shoes are, comfortable, etc. 
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ariat-womens-traverse-shoe
I hear Muck boots and their shoes can hold heat and moisture if you wear them for very long.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I wear Walmart rubber rain boots for wet weather (have to be replaced yearly because they crack and leak), Crocks ($3 from a yard sale) when it's dry and LLBean winter boots that aren't NEARLY warm enough in winter. I even invested in battery powered heated insoles and my toes still freeze. I have Reynaud's and my hands and feet are miserable in winter! 

So I'll be following this thread!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I tried those on and loved them but ended up getting twisted X just because I wanted something that was pretty when I go out. Which was stupid because they were so comfortable I wear them to do everything! But this is what I got








They are super light weight and don't get hot (muck are so hot in the summer!) they have others like this in both twisted X and ariat. I think these are a little more light weight and probably a little cooler but my mom did get my dad some like your showing just for men and he has not complained about hot feet. I understand being cheap when your a mom, I'm super bad about it but I will forever swear by these kind of little slip on shoes. Nothing is worse then sore feet. But I thought my slip on Justin's were comfortable and they have NOTHING on these shoes! 
If you go to get those just put them on first and make sure they are comfortable for you. Your right it is a lot of money so just make sure It is what you want but I think you will love them. They are built well too. I've only had mine for probably 6 months and my dad has had his for over a year and he puts on A LOT of miles in the summer and still going strong


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

So my two cents worth. A good feelin fittin pair of shoes or boots ARE worth their weight in gold! To me anyway. I have neck and back issues. Flatish feet and a ladies size ten... it is a pita to get good comfy to wear all day shoes for me. And when i put on a pair and go aghhh i buy them.... dont much look at the price tag so very much. If you get a GOOD pair they will last you years and years as an adult usually. I love my mucks for cold weather. They keep my feet somewhat toasty and DRY. Then i have a pair of doc martins that i have had forever (think fifteenish YEARS) for "goin to town" boots. Croc type for everyday slip on goin to do basic chores. Like i got these suckers from aldi lol cheep. But they work. I also have a pair of bogs that dont make my feet as hot as the mucks but also arent so waterproof unless i spray them with the spray again. These i roll down so they are more like an ankle boot. If i am gonna be standin any amount of time i go for my docs. I can wear these suckers all day and my back wont hurt. Then if they get dirty i jus hose em and scrub em off... i do oil these so it helps with some water resistance. For tennis shoes i always go for merrells. They feel like i am walkin on clouds. They are a "handwash" kinda shoe though. Washed one pair in my front loader and ruined them.... contacted merrell and they replaced them for my mess up. So you cannot beat their customer service.

Do not cheat yourself on boots! Every penny you spend for a comfy pair will very much outweigh the cost in the long run. If you worry over droppin heavy things on youe feet get steel toes.

My menagerie..


----------



## ISmellLikeGoats (Oct 4, 2017)

What about regular cowboy boots? I have a pair of Ariat fatbabies that I will literally cry over when I finally wear them out, they are so comfy. I like the fatbabies because I have wide feet and they start out comfortable, plus they have a rounded toe and I don't like square toes. 
I think they were $65 on sale. Ariats can be expensive, but they take years to wear out, mine have been muddy and everything, I just hose them off and oil them and they are good as new. Oiling boots is as important as oiling your saddle, it prolongs the life 100x over. Neatsfoot or coconut oil works great, both will darken the leather though. Leather new for basic cleaning. I prefer dark leather so neatsfoot or coconut oil is fine for me. 

For around the farm, I wear a cheap pair of walmart slip ons. If it's muddy, I have some camo mud boots I got at Academy sports for less than $20, though they are a bit narrow and I'm more comfortable barefoot in the mud. Surprisingly, your feet are designed to keep you upright in mud pretty good without shoes, lol.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

For around doing whatever, I have a pair of Sloggers shoes, they are my FAVORITE. Except in super hot weather. (We're in TX, so I'm talking 100s and wearing them long periods)

For hard work, I have Ariat Fatbaby cowboy boots. LOVE those things. After they got broken in, they are a dream to wear, no issues working in them.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Crocs on most days - tennis shoes when its raining...Im planning on some boots but thats to keep Clyde from gashing me with his dadburn horns.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Walmart sandals, Croc canvas slipons for going places and like others Ariat steel toe, square toe so no worries when actually doing something productive.


----------



## BC4goats (Jul 15, 2018)

I am the same way! But after buying 4-5 pairs of rubber boots /year for $ 25, I decided to get Muck boots, so, the loss ($100  ) was same, but they keep longer than a year.. and, I do not have to go shopping.... even in hot weather, they are not uncomfortable, I have them on every day, all day for more than a year now...


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Just normal tennis shoes if I'm doing something labor involved. If it's just to throw some hay to the bucks, get eggs, water the poultry/garden, etc; flip flops.


----------



## wifeof1 (Mar 18, 2016)

Uggs in the winter jeep slip ons in the summer


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone! I really need to work on getting a pair this weekend.

I have a pair of these, and this is somewhat similar to the ones I used to buy and retire for barn use (I don't think they sell the pair I like anymore  ). 
The pair I have now, the top sits really low towards the toes more, and it's hard to do anything like pull hay without getting a bunch of stuff in my shoes. Plus morning dew on the grass soaks through sometimes. 








I'm glad to hear about the Muck boots. I'm considering trying a pair on at the feed store today. They sell the kind that look like shoes, and the low cut boots. I have chunky legs, so I don't like things rubbing the back of my calves, otherwise I think it would be easier.

My girls have Fatbaby boots, if my oldest left her pair here I'll try them on and see how I like them since we wear the same size.

For winter months I have a pair of insulated women's work boots from TSC that I bought for around $25. They sell them each fall/winter, usually they'll last 1-2 seasons depending on how hard I am on them (I'm very hard on shoes in the winter). They work really well to keep my feet warm with a good pair of thermo socks, so that is covered.
I have a pair of water proof garden boots from TSC I wear for rainy/muddy days, but I try to keep them nice for when I need them at the racetrack when the track is muddy or sloppy.
We had monsoon rain on Kentucky Derby day this year, never photographed in crazy rain like that before! We had 3" that day! Wettest Derby day on record in 150 years. The only thing dry was my feet lol.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Actually Ariats are worth the price! Mom had a pair of Ariat boots for 20 or so years until the bottom of them came out. She loves how comfy they are


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Or , goat rubber boots !


----------



## HJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

I have the sloggers as a slip on instead of the boot. Waterproof, not too hot, and adorable! I wear these when I can and Mucks, Bogs or Fatbabys the rest of the time.


----------



## Deborah Haney (Jul 11, 2017)

I use these and I love them
https://www.payless.com/womens-champion-bungee-ramp-oxford-shoe/76762.html
They were on sale at my local store for $12.99, no laces for chewing, they go on easily, and the soles are flexible so I feel more closely connected with the ground. I'm a particularly clumsy person so boots with tall, thick soles make me feel like I'm walking with cardboard boxes strapped to my feet. Granted, these shoes are no match for mud but when it's dry, this is my go-to pair.


----------

